# Remote Camera Power Supply



## Chasr (Aug 23, 2012)

If your a DIYer here's one of my projects,,at times where I need extended camera power for night photography I built my own power supply,,everything you need to know is in the photos,,just do a search on the SWADJ-3 and it'll give you all the information about it,,I put mine on a small PC board because of the extra electronics on it,,fuse,,LED resistor and such,,have built over a dozen of these for friends and have had no problems,,used 2 component epoxy to glue the regulator down,,if you like DIYing you should have no problems,,the main power is a 12 volt 12 amp Gel-Cell and it lasts a very long time,,trust you'll have a few burnt fingers,,  Zenfolio | Just Photos | SWADJ3 | Photo 1


----------



## tmwhtkr (Oct 2, 2012)

I have minimal electrical knowledge. Do you think a tutorial is possible? It doesn't look too overly complex judging from the image however. I might give this a try. How much did you spend total on it? Looks great btw. Good idea.


----------

